# A Nice Chuckle....



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 8, 2006)

Got a 4.5 pound Chuck roast and threw it on yesterday. Rubbed with wooster sauce and then Wolfe Rub Bold. Smoked it with maple and apple.




Smelling great!




Foiled at 160, and returned to the WSM. Here it is out of the foil once it reached 205.




Pulled like a dream, and the taste was outstanding !




A closer look.




I'll post pics of my favorite sammich around race time... I made one last night, but didn't take any pics... too dam hungry!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 8, 2006)

I swear Scotty, I can taste that!  Looks wonderful!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 8, 2006)

Man that looks good!
That Wolfe Rub Bold works wonders on chuck


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks great Mr DaQ.  You mak'n sammaches?  Sauce?  Mustard & mayo?


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 8, 2006)

Man-o-man does that look good!
;Þ


----------



## Griff (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks great Scotty. I love the taste of chuck.

Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 8, 2006)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuude !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 9, 2006)

No pics of the sammiches yet. 
Kaiser roll, chuck, onion rings, Rev Marvins Hot, Provalone. Heaven!

I'll try and make another when I get home and snap a pic.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 9, 2006)

Beam me up Scotty so I can have me a taste!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 10, 2006)

Kaiser roll and throw on some chuck.




Dribble on a little delicious Rev Marvin's Hot BBQ Sauce.




Add some onion rings (I used Vidalia)




Put on some Provolone and throw it under the broiler (toast the top bun while you're at it (I also like to add a little Sriracha, and a litle extra Wolfe Rub Bold)).




And there you have it.


----------



## Finney (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice!!!! 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh man that looks great Scotty!


----------



## john pen (Oct 10, 2006)

Good lookin' sammie !!!!


----------



## Griff (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh man Scotty, that is a great sandwich. I'm pulling a bag of frozen chuck out of the freezer *tonight*.

Griff


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 10, 2006)

Sriracha must have been the best zip on that. Super looking sammy! Last time I did a huge chunk of sirloin it was a little dry, but that's what I get for not foiling I guess.  :roll:  Next time I will.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 10, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Sriracha must have been the best zip on that. Super looking sammy! Last time I did a huge chunk of sirloin it was a little dry, but that's what I get for not foiling I guess.  :roll:  Next time I will.



Yeah, but... Sirloin's fer grillin, not for smokin. It's that hoof to meat cut ratio, that lets ya know how to cook it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 10, 2006)

Great looking sandwich Scotty!  I'll tell you what, Reverend Marvins is good on everything, but exceptionally good on shredded beef!!  Yum Yum!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 10, 2006)

"It's that hoof to meat cut ratio" 
What the heck is that?


----------



## Finney (Oct 10, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> "It's that hoof to meat cut ratio"
> What the heck is that?


Basically the distance of the cut to the hoof.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 10, 2006)

Q-man that sammie looked great  
That was the z-man,- the brisket right?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 10, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I get it now. Makes sence to me.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 11, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Q-man that sammie looked great
> That was the z-man,- the brisket right?



Yeah, but with chuck. For brisket, I likes me a little horseyradish on it too.


----------

